# F/S 28" Wood wheel with New Depart Model A hub



## stingrayjoe (Nov 29, 2006)

Good straight wheel with complete hub $80. plus shipping. I also have an extra Model A hub shell for sale cheap


----------



## flyte (Feb 10, 2007)

I am looking for a 25" wooden wheel measured to rim edge
to rim edge.

Can you help?  Do you ship to Canada?

Thanks. 

Flyte.


----------



## Eyevil1 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Do you still have?*



Joe Bowen said:


> Good straight wheel with complete hub $80. plus shipping. I also have an extra Model A hub shell for sale cheap




Do you still have the wood wheel?


----------



## lh4x4 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was looking for a front wheel but i can lace the front hub that I have in I think.
Do you still have the wheel? If so e-mail me to work out the deal


----------



## lh4x4 (Oct 11, 2007)

I am interested in the rim for the $ 80 that you are asking.  e-mail me at 
lh4x4@msn.com


----------

